# Flexi8 - Does anyone use this?



## INKSTAIN (Feb 6, 2007)

I know this may not be the forum for this question, since it's regarding vinyl graphics for signs, but, does anyone have any experience with Flexi8? 

If so, when you have your design, before cutting, is using the bezier tool the only way to outline before cutting, to eliminate the background? 

I would think there's got to be a better way. Otherwise, Flexi recognizes your workspace that the design is created on as part of the design you're trying to cut out. Using that bezier tool is what the Flexi tech told us to use, but it seems as if there has to be an easier, more accurate way to isolate the design that your trying to print and cut.

Any help would be awesome, we're trying like mad to get this particular job done and it's been one hangup after another.

Thanks again,


----------



## lauerja (Aug 8, 2006)

There are a lot of ways to do that before cutting in Flexi. I use 7.6 and when I pull a design into Flexi, I try to get as much of the background and other things cleaned off prior to pulling it in. Basically I use Flexi to vectorize it (which is what the Bezier tool is doing) and then to clean the lines and arcs up before plotting.

There are other tools listed in the same menu as the Bezier yuo may try and see what happens.

Flexi is a hige program and unfortunatrly they don't offer any books or alot of othe rtraining for it.

There is a form jsut for Flexi users out there as well that may provide you with some help.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I have flexi 6.6 and 7. I use the trace feature and then clean up the lines to create vectors. I am not real sure what you mean by eliminate the background. The program has a simple outline feature. My program doesnt recognize the workspace when cutting graphics.


----------



## INKSTAIN (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks for the info.

We created the logo in Corel. When I transfer it over to Flexi, it transfers like it's on a sheet of paper. If you can imagine, If we were to print it from corel, it would put in on a white paper like background, the logo is not isolated. So, when we transfer to Flexi, it's the same. It has the paper like background. When we try to print or outline the logo it traces that background, the paper (if that's what you want to call it). All we want is the logo outlined. 

It seems like it should be an easy thing to do, but it hasn't been for us. We are green at this, but still, we have to be missing something simple. Again, the Flexi tech told us to use the bezier tool. There's got to be an easier way than that.

Any help you can lend at this point would be so much appreciated. We're trying to finish this job and we haven't had any breaks, lol.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

So dont bring it into flexi at all....problem solved!!!!


----------



## lauerja (Aug 8, 2006)

How are you saving the file them bringing it into Flexi?

I save everything from Corel or Photoshop as an .eps file, then use the File Import feature in Flexi and have never had an issue with the background being there when I vectorize it in Flexi (Bezier).

The log needs to be byitself on the page when saving no other images or those will come too, but otherwise it should work fine.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Jim hit it on the head...its how you are creating and or saving the file as raster and or vector with a background.


----------



## INKSTAIN (Feb 6, 2007)

Yeah, that makes sense. 
Here's what I've been doing, don't laugh. Before I explain this, understand that we got into the business NOT to be so much an "artist", we figured people would bring us the art, lol. And we're new to this, don't forget. Anyways, so the client shows us a picture online, we download it, import it into Corel, change to bitmap, edit bitmap, clean up the edges, fix problems, and save. We go back to Corel Draw, trace bitmap, check the smoothing features and detail to see if it will make it better, then save. Export as Jpeg/Bitmap. Import into Flexi 8. Flexi8 thinks it's attached to a page, it tries to out the page, white background. 

Where are we screwing up?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

If you are doing a trace in Corel and cleaning the lines, curves etc...dont save it as a jpeg, save it as and EPS or AI eps file. You can do the trace and cleanup in Flexi just as easily. Convert bitmap to greyscale, trace, clean the lines and curves and you have a vector graphic.


----------



## Air Art Girl (Mar 29, 2007)

What we have found that files converted to pdf transfer into Flexi the best from Corel. We use flexi7.6 and have heard that the upgrade to 8 is not worth the trouble. Few upgrades and messes with your profiles.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Flexi will import all sorts of files as will Corel and AI. Sometimes you need to check the import box from All Readable to a specific type file such as AI eps.


----------



## INKSTAIN (Feb 6, 2007)

Ok, I just had a someone email a logo, it came over as Co.eps. I tried to import it into corel, it just opens up as a blank page, there's nothing there. Is there anything different you do when opening a eps file?


----------



## SeattleDawgBob (Oct 27, 2007)

With an EPS you can import it directly into your Flexi... IF it is not an EPS bitmap... If it is an EPS bitmap take it into Corel and view it in wireframe to see if there are vector lines... you seem to have an operation problem with the very basic points of operating the software...
1) View your work in different modes
2) Ungroup your art to delete unwanted frames
3) Convert your art to curves...
4) Export as EPS and you'll be able to import to Flexi fine... you then should ungroup in flexi to have more control over your art.

Just a question what are you using the vinyl cutter for... Film or Sign work..
or cutting stencils..?

Good Luck


----------

